# 15L - Kostka Ryuboku '08



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

*15L - Cube Ryuboku '08*










*Info*
*
Tank size:* 25x25x25 Guardian glass
*Filtration:* Eheim Liberty 100
*
Lighting:* 1x9W (7200K)

*CO2: *none

*Fertilizing:* Nutrafin Plant Gro NPK, Nutrafin Plant Gro
*
Parameters:* KH 4-5, GH 8-9, pH 6.7-6.9

*Substrate:* Amazonia soil (3 l), Nile sand (0.2l)

*Hardscape:* stones, roots

*Flora:* Cryptocoryne beckettii (petchii),Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown",Cryptocoryne undulata,Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya',Echinodorus tenellus,Vallisneria nana, Anubias barteri v. nana 'Petite',Microsorum 'narrow'

*Fauna:* Caridina japonica, Boraras merah

*More photos on my website. *


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it A Lot!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks nice. I like it. 

What exactly does Ryuboku mean?

Tom


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

This is a truly beautiful tank.
I like how it seems calm and much bigger than 15l. Could you mby post a picture from a higher angle so that we could see the planning? 
What kind of weekly care do you put into the tank?

And I must ask...with the risk of sounding stupid...but what is "brak" CO2?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow I really like the wood and rock combination you have, its really interesting!!


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you form comments.



Calavera said:


> This is a truly beautiful tank.
> I like how it seems calm and much bigger than 15l. Could you mby post a picture from a higher angle so that we could see the planning?
> What kind of weekly care do you put into the tank?
> 
> And I must ask...with the risk of sounding stupid...but what is "brak" CO2?


Photo.Not too good, but please 










Well, "brak" means in polish "none" 

Peter


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I like this tank. The way everything flows together looks like a great composition. Although I think it would look sweet with a black background versus the white. To me, this looks like a very natural aquascape! Good job!


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

messy_da_legend said:


> It looks nice. I like it.
> 
> What exactly does Ryuboku mean?
> 
> Tom


Principal element in style Ryuboku arrangement is it takes root in being useful composition way how the most natural appearance. Ryuboku is Japanese for 'driftwood'.

_"Represents the subject's personal attributes and resources, such as: values (i.e. honesty, thrift), character (i.e. optimism, stubbornness), personality (i.e. reserved, outgoing), special skill (i.e. carpentry, public speaking) immaterial (i.e. friends, siblings) and material assets (i.e. wealth, special equipment) and living situation (rural and urban, shared accommodations, etc) that can positively or negatively affect the subject's circumstance and life flow. 
Like driftwood they are transient in nature and carry a certain quality of fate or serendipity. They can appear to be inconsequential in some instances and significantly obstructive in others- particularly when they settle in amongst rocks and the river-sides and walls. On the other hand, they can collide with the same structures to nudge obstructions out of the way. A client's religious faith and sense of determination can be positive factors in persevering to erode or move rocks out of the way. Receiving a grant to acquire specialized assistive equipment can turn out to be the piece of driftwood that collides against a rock of financial debt, opening a greater channel for one's life to flow more strongly. Traditionally, many of these matters were treated from an individual perspective and in genres of research such as psychology, these were treated more as individual embodiments rather than being located both inside the human being as well as in the environmental realm. Once again, the attitude demonstrated in this rendition of the kawa model here is that human phenomena and the ascription of meaning occur both inside and outside of the human body, in a broader, integrated frame."_


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

I like this a lot... I often see small cube arrangements where the plants either overwhelm the space or there isn't a very interesting layout. You've nicely given space in the tank while maintaining a very natural layout.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Excelent combination of plants, totally perfect! I think it's really hard to do a aquascape without steem plants.
The tank looks much larger than a 25cm cube


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the perspective that you've shared with all of the extra pictures. Good job.


----------

